# Angeln in Holland - Corona-Update



## rheinfischer70 (11. Dezember 2020)

Wundert mich, dass Deutsche für 10 Tage in Quarantäne müssen, wenn ich den regen kleinen Grenzverkehr beobachte. 
Ebenso sind viele gelbe Nummerschilder vor deutschen Einkaufszentren in Grenznähe.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (12. Dezember 2020)

Trotzdem, die Aussage ist klar und deutlich !


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (12. Dezember 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Trotzdem, die Aussage ist klar und deutlich !


Nein ist sie nicht, das ist ja das Problem. Statt Bitte kommen sie nicht müsste stehen es ist verboten  zu kommen.
Dann würden wir diese Diskussion nicht führen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Dezember 2020)

Wenn jemand einen bittet nicht zu kommen, geht man trotzdem hin?


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (12. Dezember 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn jemand einen bittet nicht zu kommen, geht man trotzdem hin?


Es tut mir leid, ich wohne in den Niederlanden und die denken hier ganz anders. Natürlich kann ich einiges nicht verstehen aber das ist halt so.Der Fahrradverband sagt Natürlich können sie in die Niederlanden kommen wenn sie unter 24 Stunden bleiben. Nun erkläre mir bitte den Unterschied.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Dezember 2020)

Der Unterschied ist mMn von wem der Hinweis kommt - Regierung vs. "Fahrradverband".
Ist der Fahrradverband gewählt und legitimiert für das Land bzw. alle  Einwohner zu sprechen?


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (12. Dezember 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist mMn von wem der Hinweis kommt - Regierung vs. "Fahrradverband".
> Ist der Fahrradverband gewählt und legitimiert für das Land bzw. alle  Einwohner zu sprechen?


Und die Regierung hat geschrieben, Angler kommt bitte nicht. Das musst du mir zeigen. Nochmal es muss ein Verbot kommen mit Grenzkontrollen ,sonst Diskutieren wir noch ewig ohne Ende. Und deine Aussage wenn man jemand drum bittet macht man das nicht. Wirst du mir jetzt erzählen das du dich in deinen Leben an alles gehalten hast.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Dezember 2020)

Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Und die Regierung hat geschrieben, Angler kommt bitte nicht.



Und das ist nicht zu verstehen?
Warum kann man der Bitte nicht folgen?


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (12. Dezember 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und das ist nicht zu verstehen?
> Warum kann man der Bitte nicht folgen?


Gute Frage. Vielleicht weil alles so undurchsichtig ist.


----------



## Minimax (12. Dezember 2020)

Meine Güte, sobald "Angeln in Holland" zum Thema wird -übrigens auch ohne Corona, egal in welcher Form und unter welchem Aspekt- beginnt immer der Eiertanz, das Gegifte und das hinundher..


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (12. Dezember 2020)

Ich sehe kein gegifte , nur mehre Meinungen und sowas nennt sich Diskussion.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Meine Güte, sobald "Angeln in Holland" zum Thema wird -übrigens auch ohne Corona, egal in welcher Form und unter welchem Aspekt- beginnt immer der Eiertanz, das Gegifte und das hinundher..



Ist aber auch ein schwieriger Terminus für den deutschen Amtsschimmel. "Bitte nicht kommen" ist halt minimaximal höflich, in Deutschland aber gendergenerationtypisch zerkaubar, weil ein nicht explizit ausgesprochenes Verbot. Logo, da geht das Taschenmesser im deutschesten aller Anglerforen direkt im Angelkoffer  auf.

Ich will einen Impfthread, dringend.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (12. Dezember 2020)

Wir brauchen halt immer Gesetze.


----------



## Esox 1960 (12. Dezember 2020)

Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid, ich wohne in den Niederlanden und die denken hier ganz anders. Natürlich kann ich einiges nicht verstehen aber das ist halt so.Der Fahrradverband sagt Natürlich können sie in die Niederlanden kommen wenn sie unter 24 Stunden bleiben. Nun erkläre mir bitte den Unterschied.


Na, wenn Du dort wohnst,bist ja schon da,dann betrifft dich das ,doch gar nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher (12. Dezember 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warum kann man der Bitte nicht folgen?


Weil das einfach zuviel auf einmal verlangt ist - gutes Benehmen, Höflichkeit, Vernunft und Einsicht.
Das ist nicht jedermanns Ding...


----------



## Minimax (12. Dezember 2020)

ich wollte jetzt garnicht die eine oder andere Position in der Debatte unterstützen -ich bin als ostdeutscher Angler hier ja lediglich ein sachfremder Troll- es fällt mir nur auf, das egal welches Thema was das Angeln in den Niederlanden betrifft, der argumentative Krummsäbel extrem locker in der Scheide sitzt. Das gilt jeweils für alle Positionen. Man überprüfe die Holland-Threads der letzten Jahre, ich glaube nicht das ich mich täusche.
Schön ists für Popcorn-Knuspern, schade ists für gemeinsame Verständigung.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (12. Dezember 2020)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Na, wenn Du dort wohnst,bist ja schon da,dann betrifft dich das ,doch gar nicht.


Auf gewisse Weise schon, bin Pendler.
Versteht mich nicht falsch ich bin für die Regel,nur sollte man daraus ein Verbot machen und nicht so ein Wischeasch.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (12. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> ich wollte jetzt garnicht die eine oder andere Position in der Debatte unterstützen -ich bin als ostdeutscher Angler hier ja lediglich ein sachfremder Troll- es fällt mir nur auf, das egal welches Thema was das Angeln in den Niederlanden betrifft, der argumentative Krummsäbel extrem locker in der Scheide sitzt. Das gilt jeweils für alle Positionen. Man überprüfe die Holland-Threads der letzten Jahre, ich glaube nicht das ich mich täusche.
> Schön ists für Popcorn-Knuspern, schade ists für gemeinsame Verständigung.


Das liegt aber auch an der unterschiedlichen Auffassung vom angeln zwischen den Niederlanden und Deutschland. Eines davon ist C&R . Das gibt eine Endlose Diskussion. Ein 2. Punkt ist das man in den Niederlanden seinen Angelschein ohne " Ausbildung " einfach kaufen kann. Das ist für den Großteil von Deutschland undenkbar.Also gibt es da nur ein ja oder nein, nie ein vielleicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> ich wollte jetzt garnicht die eine oder andere Position in der Debatte unterstützen -ich bin als ostdeutscher Angler hier ja lediglich ein sachfremder Troll- es fällt mir nur auf, das egal welches Thema was das Angeln in den Niederlanden betrifft, der argumentative Krummsäbel extrem locker in der Scheide sitzt. Das gilt jeweils für alle Positionen. Man überprüfe die Holland-Threads der letzten Jahre, ich glaube nicht das ich mich täusche.
> Schön ists für Popcorn-Knuspern, schade ists für gemeinsame Verständigung.



Haha, ein Ossi! Vor 30 Jahren wärste nicht so einfach über die Grenze gefahren.


----------



## Minimax (12. Dezember 2020)

Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Das liegt aber auch an der unterschiedlichen Auffassung vom angeln zwischen den Niederlanden und Deutschland.


Ja, das wollte ich andeuten. Vielleicht würde es die entsprechenden Threads entlasten, nicht auch bei jeder Gelegenheit als dritte Auffassung seine eigene Weltsicht einzuflechten.

@Fantastic Fishing hahaha, bin Beuteossi, ich hab erst ca. 2007 von Westfalen aus rüber gemacht.
Schätze in der westdeutschen VFDS Atmosphäre wäre ich nie wieder ans Angeln gekommen, da lob ich mir dir alten DAV Strukturen und  Gewässerpools.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, das wollte ich andeuten. Vielleicht würde es die entsprechenden Threads entlasten, nicht auch bei jeder Gelegenheit als dritte Auffassung seine eigene Weltsicht einzuflechten.
> 
> @Fantastic Fishing hahaha, bin Beuteossi, ich hab erst ca. 2007 von Westfalen aus rüber gemacht.
> Schätze in der westdeutschen VFDS Atmosphäre wäre ich nie wieder ans Angeln gekommen, da lob ich mir dir alten DAV Strukturen und  Gewässerpools.



He, ich bin in einem Land geboren, das nicht mehr existiert. Ich bin hier geschlüpft und hab die Grenze von Holland noch nie überquert, gibt ja mittlerweile Bananen (und Zander) vor Ort.


----------



## Seifert (13. Dezember 2020)

Seit anno 1985 fahre ih regelmäßig in die Provinz Utrecht,um im Herbst Hechte zu angeln.Natürlich immerr ohne Corona-Einfluss.In diesem Jahr isses anders,sehr anders.Deswegen:bleibt mit'm Hintern zu Hause.Und das,so meine ich,gilt nicht nur für die Niederlande,sondern für jedes andere Gewässer in Europa überhaupt.
Wer soll denn Überhand behalten? Corona???


----------



## ollidi (13. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe mal einige, nicht zum Thema gehörenden, Postings rausgenommen.
Bitte beim Thema bleiben und weiter machen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Dezember 2020)

wenn ich jemanden höflich bitte mich nicht zu besuchen und diese/r tut es dennoch,
werde ich sehr unhöflich und werde alle Mittel nutzen um den ungebetenen "Gast" loszuwerden


----------



## rheinfischer70 (13. Dezember 2020)

Vielleicht liegt die Diskussion auch daran, dass der Sinn der Bitte nicht eingesehen wird. Wer zum Angeln die Grenze überquert und auf Einkäufe verzichtet, wird weder mit Corana angesteckt oder andere Personen anstecken oder bei einer Tagestour das Gastgesundheitssystem belasten.

Genauso sind die Ausgangssperren einiger Länder für Angler schwer zu verstehen und nicht logisch und werden nur aufgrund hoher Geldbußen eingehalten.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (14. Dezember 2020)

Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Auf gewisse Weise schon, bin Pendler.
> Versteht mich nicht falsch ich bin für die Regel,nur sollte man daraus ein Verbot machen und nicht so ein Wischeasch.


Ein Verbot können sie nicht machen, wegen dem Schengen-Gedönse.
Aber die Aussage ist doch auch so klar genug. Wer trotzdem fahren will, kann es ja tun. Nur weinen sollte man nicht wenn man dann seine Quarantäne absitzen muss.

Gäbe es bei allen Ländern genug Personal für engmaschige Kontrollen, wäre Corona längst kein Gesprächsthema mehr. Genau genommen wird "es" doch einfach nur hin und her gefahren. Ohne drastische Reiseenschränkungen wird uns das noch sehr lange beschäftigen. Totalitäre Staaten (China z.B.) zeigen uns ja eigentlich wie es geht, nur fehlt den meisten Europäern einfach der Mumm auch harte Einschränkungen (vor allem für das dämliche herum Gereise) durchzusetzen.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. Dezember 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ein Verbot können sie nicht machen, wegen dem Schengen-Gedönse.
> Aber die Aussage ist doch auch so klar genug. Wer trotzdem fahren will, kann es ja tun. Nur weinen sollte man nicht wenn man dann seine Quarantäne absitzen muss.
> 
> Gäbe es bei allen Ländern genug Personal für engmaschige Kontrollen, wäre Corona längst kein Gesprächsthema mehr. Genau genommen wird "es" doch einfach nur hin und her gefahren. Ohne drastische Reiseenschränkungen wird uns das noch sehr lange beschäftigen. Totalitäre Staaten (China z.B.) zeigen uns ja eigentlich wie es geht, nur fehlt den meisten Europäern einfach der Mumm auch harte Einschränkungen (vor allem für das dämliche herum Gereise) durchzusetzen.


Wie erklärst du mir das im Frühjahr die Grenzen besetzt waren und die Leute zurück geschickt wurden und jetzt nicht. Ich musste zu der Zeit mindestens 30x meinen Passierschein an der Grenze nach Roermond vorzeigen und jetzt ist keiner da. Das kannst du mir auch nicht erklären. Ich auch nicht.


----------

